# Steam heat radiators



## tnayavich (Jan 18, 2016)

I have a house with steam heat radiators. I have to remove just one to Hang drywall behind it. I have removed hot water radiators before but not steam. Is the process the same? There are shut off valves right at each individual radiator as well.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Do not remove the radiator while it is still hot.


----------



## tnayavich (Jan 18, 2016)

If I wait for it to cool down do I just disconnect it just like a hot water one?


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Do you have video of you disconnecting a cooled down hot water radiator?
As a matter of fact, I will pay to see that if it is pressurized.


----------



## plumber11928 (Feb 18, 2015)

Time to get the dead men


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

tnayavich said:


> If I wait for it to cool down do I just disconnect it just like a hot water one?












Wait until like May or June. It should be cool by then. Steam is not something to play with. It will scald skin very quickly. You'd better not mess with something like that. Call a licensed plumbing contractor in your area.

Now I close the thread.


----------

